# Casting Rod vs Spinning Rod



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Can someone tell me the difference between casting rod and spinning rod?

Can I put a spinning reel on a casting rod?
I didn't realize that the Tica rod I won on ebay was a casting rod.

thanks,
John


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

A problem you can run into is line catching the first guide. The first guide on a spinning rod is large to accomodate the line spiraling off the reel. I put an 850SS Penn on a casting heaver and broke off 4 times in a row on the cast until I figured out the problem.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Also, a properly made rod will be splined so that it will not twist on you while fighting a fish. Casting rods are splined opposite of spinning rods. Rod builders on the board such as Lou can elaborate on that further.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

Have not ever tried it but shoeless hit it right on the head. Line comes of spinning reels in a spiral. Think of the guides almost like a funnel. The first guide must be big so that the line will go through it properly. Most spinning surf rods use a size 50 guide for the first guide and casting use about a size 30-25. It will most likely cause a lot of trouble in casting. If you could cast at all the distance would be greatly diminished. Casting guides are closer to the blank, not as tall as spinning guides. This will cause the line to slap the rod upon casting. Not too much of a rod builder but I've got a few I've done. The spline of the rod should not make that big of a deal, some people actually place spinning guides on the spine for distance reasons, instead of opposite of the spline like normal. I've heard it decreases the power but increases distance. The main problem is gonna be the size of the guides. Not saying not to try, like I've said I have no experience on the subject.But I agree with shoeless that breakoffs are likely and that it might hinder your casting ability. But hey you can always give it a shot.
Tim


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you for the info guys. The vendor I'm working with is willing to switch the Tica rod to spinning. So, I'm spared. I will be putting Okuma AV on it. 

Can't wait to try it out. Its also good knowing what the difference between casting and spinning rod is. 

thanks,
John


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I have the 10'6 spinning and have it matched up with a Penn 6500. It can cast spoon a mile (ok, well maybe not a mile, but a long way for me).


----------

